# ECF Game 2: Celtics @ Heat (5/30 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, May 30, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta take care of business and hold off a ferociously hungry Celtics team. They're as proud as any team in the league, and can play as well as any on a given night. It really surprises me that they were behind NJ in offensive efficiency. You'd think a team with a PG as creative as Rondo, two great shooters in Allen and Pierce (who can also create well on his own), and two great mid-range shooters in Bass and Garnett would be near the top in efficiency, especially considering their familiarity, great coaching, and veteran-ness.

Solid defense, ball-movement, and maybe we can even get out on the break a little more this time (10 fastbreak points in G1). 












Love the shirt, and am jealous of all the attendees getting one, but I don't know how much I like the idea. Not very team-centric. At least it opens the door for :joel: t-shirt night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haven't seen this mentioned here...forgot who tweeted it, but apparently Bosh's trainer has said they're hoping to get him back for the Finals. Not sure if its gamesmanship, but apparently hoping for him this series isn't realistic.

EDIT:


> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> 
> RT @JaredZwerling: Just spoke to Chris Bosh's trainer. He predicts he'll most likely be back for the Finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

[Nice shirts. Looks like the Heat are trying to save money by getting a sponsor (Jordan Brand) to buy shirts.

Now they gotta find a sponsor that would buy 20,000 Joel themed shirt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Those Wade shirts are badass. Do want.

Feeling quietly confident about Game 2 - hoping we can get a solid 2-0 lead on these Celtics. I'm never one to write off Boston though, that team has given me too many restless nights over the past few years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen has all day been out on the court hours before his teammates, trying to find his shot. If he cant find his shot tonight, its gonna be an even bigger confidence killer. But if he hits a couple early, look out. I still think its so risky when we had Mike Miller chasing him around. That is a tough cover for anyone, let alone a crippled Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller should not be chasing Ray Ray around. He isn't up to it. Ray has torched us SO many times.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watching UD warm up right now, I see more of the hitch that I think he developed in his jumpshot. It was never the prettiest, but now there's a noticeable extra, wasted motion that also changes his release point. No idea how this hasn't been adjusted. He spent 7+ seasons shooting the previous way. Could be in my head, but I don't remember ever seeing that. I remember Fiorentio raving about his "extension" and such all the time back in the day, and it looked like he went up a lot smoother.



Wade County said:


> Miller should not be chasing Ray Ray around. He isn't up to it. Ray has torched us SO many times.


I agree, though I think Spoelstra is taking a chance based off of Allen's bum ankle and playoff percentages this season. A risky game to play, but he's pitting hobbled against hobbled. Mike can play crazy and energetic for 12 minutes a game, maybe use his length as an advantage.



Wade2Bosh said:


> [Nice shirts. Looks like the Heat are trying to save money by getting a sponsor (Jordan Brand) to buy shirts.
> 
> Now they gotta find a sponsor that would buy 20,000 Joel themed shirt


Their shirts have seemingly always had some sort of sponsor. I'm wearing a Converse "From Robbins, Illinois" shirt right now I got going to one of the best games Wade played during the XX season against the Rockets. All the white shirt giveaways last season were either Nike LeBron, Jordan, or Miccosukee sponsored. Same with this season. They were usually Miccosukee in the past.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its funny that the conjecture from ESPN went from the Heat surely being able to get passed the Pacers but not having a chance against Boston without Bosh, to before a game was even played in this series changing to the Heat should easily get past Boston without Bosh. Its like they want to diminish any potential success before it happens.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dan Gilbert has the whole Cavs crew dressed like his son from last year's lottery. It got them Irving.

EDIT: OK his son is repping again...wearing the same shit of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Their shirts have seemingly always had some sort of sponsor. I'm wearing a Converse "From Robbins, Illinois" shirt right now I got going to one of the best games Wade played during the XX season against the Rockets. All the white shirt giveaways last season were either Nike LeBron, Jordan, or Miccosukee sponsored. Same with this season. They were usually Miccosukee in the past.


Did the Heat give away shirts this post season or just have the white seat cushion covers? I think it was just the seat covers which is why it seems like a money saving move.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Dan Gilbert has the whole Cavs crew dressed like his son from last year's lottery. It got them Irving.
> 
> EDIT: OK his son is repping again...wearing the same shit of course.


Cavs knocked out of the top 3 in the draft.

Don't worry, I'm leaving. Stop pushing!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great for NO. Sucks for Charlotte, but I expected it. Only a 25% chance. You can't expect it.

I wonder if the NBA sold the team promising Anthony Davis. Conspiracy theories: NEXT!



Wade2Bosh said:


> Did the Heat give away shirts this post season or just have the white seat cushion covers? I think it was just the seat covers which is why it seems like a money saving move.


They did. The Nike EPIC shirts, Let's Go Heat shirts, and the letter shirts, as well as a couple others I think. They haven't passed them out every game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, and it was the franchise NO stole from Charlotte!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Protect home court, everything else is just gravy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf with the block

Mario2LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did Lebron miss that?

nice pass by Mario to Turiaf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeha Ronny!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Rio.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAARIO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sloppy start. Heat playing a little rushed right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still cant believe LBJ missed that dunk.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wario is playing tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF at our D ther?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense and Defense is a bit of a shambles right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics hitting their outside J's to start this game.

Wow, Steimsma with 4 fouls in the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mario..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

yup i was right....wario is playing. misses both his freethrows


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Wario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML we're playing SO shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM with a nice J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do we always leave KG for those jumpers?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

this wont keep up for boston


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is looking like that last regular season game in Miami when the Celtics couldnt miss any outside J. They were historically hot that night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:favre:


----------



## Viper (May 29, 2012)

Cmon Celtics!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-18 after 1

1-10 combined for Wade and Lebron. Gotta find easier baskets for them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow that was a disgusting quarter of basketball. 27%


----------



## Viper (May 29, 2012)

I feel so out numbered here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Viper said:


> I feel so out numbered here.


Probably because you're in the Heat forum 

Go to the playoff forum for the big game thread. Here's the link

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...4-boston-celtics-0-vs-2-miami-heat-1-a-9.html


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Viper said:


> I feel so out numbered here.


theres a boston forum....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Viper said:


> I feel so out numbered here.


I don't know if you've noticed but you're in the Heat forum. :thinking2:


----------



## Viper (May 29, 2012)

That explains it.... Ha I don't know why I'm having so much trouble naving this forum.


----------



## Viper (May 29, 2012)

My bad fellas, now I look like a troll.:uhoh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing like ass right now. Wake up Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow this is embarassing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrific start to the 2nd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Call a ****ing TO Spo.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Viper said:


> My bad fellas, now I look like a troll.:uhoh:


Naw the Heat look like the trolls right now. Who are these guys?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron 1-6
Wade 0-4

Come on guys ....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I had a feeling we'd come out flat. Been missing a lot of point-blank looks and Wade and LeBron look like they don't totally have their legs.

Haslem needs to learn to never take that J where he turns around with the ball to face the rim with no rhythm. He's gone 0-55 on it this year by my calculations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is like the 3rd quarter of game 2 of the Pacers series. Heat cant do anything right on both sides of the ball right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:battier:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing too far off Rondo tonight. Chalmers wasn't even doing it effectively.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo hitting Js?

It's over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, you dumbass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Technical foul for trash talk. This league is shitting itself.

I understand taunting is forbidden, but that didn't look like it crossed the line. Of course we don't know what he said...but I'm sure there was a running dialogue previously.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade is a complete non factor right now wow. And Boston hitting 11 jump shots in a row doesnt help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 4-0 run to sort of stop the bleeding. 

Spo needs to make some big adjustments in this game because it is a struggle to score.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I forsee a big run lead by lebron right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and Wade are non factors right now. So no surprise we're down double digits.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WHY ARE WE GIVING RONDO SO MUCH ROOM


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe they should actually consider challenging Rondo's shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is so frustrating.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's Wadedo?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boston are shooting 30% better than us.

Wade has not scored.

Not a recipe for success.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we can somehow get this under 10 at the half, i'd consider that a win at this point.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kind of amusing all the Chalmers bashing when he's our best player in the game so far lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller specialty. Could have brought the house down so of course he misses it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Miller


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller misses the big momentum changing 3 as usual.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And a phantom foul for Rondo. Cool.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure about that last call for Rondo.

We're missing some very easy looks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You can't be a shooting specialist and miss big, wide-open shots the way Miller does.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh hurry the **** up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 pt game. Cant let them make a run to end this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hahaha Rondo got crunched.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking like both Mario and Wario showed up. Get a different one on every possession.

Now, if only Wade showed up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio! yes!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally scores


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-46 at the half

Gotta consider this a win for many reasons. 

Big props to Mario for stepping up.

Hopefully Wade and Lebron get it going in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Minor momentum going into the half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 7. Ill take it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

3s are the only reason we're within striking distance still.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And throw everything at Rondo FFS he's the only player I can't live with beating us. This is idiotic, it's like teams leaving Wade wide open all day. They double Wade every time he catches the ball, and Rondo gets free reign.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - wasnt a great half by any means.

Need so switch something up on Rondo. 22 and 7 in the half? Jesus...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From the game on April 10..


> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> 
> The Celtics hit 31 shots outside the paint in regulation -- just the 4th time in 15 years they've hit that many


They gotta be on pace to get close to that again tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Playing off Rondo has actually helped Rondo's penetration on a couple possessions. I don't like it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, the shot isnt falling. Drive and kick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game blows. Got Game 2 vs Pacers written all over it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: Come On!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:lebron: !!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That foul was so weak


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is alive!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Pierce. Need stops guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has turned into Dwyane Wade at the free throw line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FT's again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RIO!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course Allen gets hot now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, Mario giveth, Mario taketh away. Has a great layup, then falls asleep and loses Ray allen.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Missing FTs...................................


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ has that hitch in his FT's tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG got away with a clear moving screen. Thankfully, Ray airballed the 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIR BALL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So close, just cant quite get the game tied.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time to be a hero LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally hits a J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade sparked us.

nice run by the Heat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

1 point!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Heat! We can do this!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice run here, but what happened to Ronny? He had a solid half and I don't think has played since that quick stint. I'm wondering if he's hurt.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zombie Wade- It's alive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is being so Mario right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Nice run here, but what happened to Ronny? He had a solid half and I don't think has played since that quick stint. I'm wondering if he's hurt.


Nope. Heat have gone small with UD at C so that their D had to respect his J.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and1!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:ud:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed free throws are killing us tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat have caught fire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please start making FTs...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!

What a block by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HOLY SHIT WHAT A PLAY!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:dwade:
ZoMbIe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG so much ****ing energy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good job not to settle by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 missed free throws :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

KG GTFO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, big J by KG

81-75 after 3

What an ending to the quarter. Need to keep that same energy and effort up in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant let up. FINISH THEM.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big minutes by UD there too. Other than those missed FTs, he's been great.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Big minutes by UD there too. Other than those missed FTs, he's been great.


Think he made up for the last FTs with the steal.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn I am not feeling that jumper by KG, great 3rd quarter otherwise though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never drive Mike...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that J was a killer by Garnett. Huge shot.

That block by Lebron...holy **** that was massive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Yes, do that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mille wtf was that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Much better Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful pass by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wario pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta love how KG shoves a guy after the whistle, than puts his hands up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is not Wario tonight, he's two-face.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh look the old KG push and run!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, got a break there on the bad decision by Pietrus. Clear path foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flagrant? Clear path?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 missed free throws :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ING FREE THROWS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Missed both?

What a huge let off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clear path foul and we get no points out of it. Typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should be up double digits. These free throws are actually going to cost us the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team just cant make it easy on themselves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miami shitting the bed right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful stretch again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat go from on fire to complete meltdown....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant rebound now either.

FML.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just like that, down 3. Those missed free throws will haunt us. Cant miss 11 of them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew that KG jumper was ominous.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I will never understand how professional basketball players can miss so many free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boston FT's 22/25.

Miami FT's 18/29.

God that is frustrating. It's free throws. Make em!

Need a Wade and Bron explosion here at the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big floater by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a bucket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FT's will be the difference in this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat shitting themselves. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> FT's will be the difference in this game.


Just cant miss 11 of them and not have them come back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo again. He's been brutal tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need stops n buckets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh...awful play down the stretch here. We're gifting them this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna need a miracle.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade and Lebron are deferring too much. This is take over time what are they doing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8pts in the 4th, after scoring 35 in the 3rd.

Typical bipolar Heat performance tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SHANE ****ING BATTIER


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 2. 

My goodness....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HUGE by Shane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:|


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My heart is still beating from that Battier three


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has 30. He hasn't even been amazing tonight :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUU


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UDONIS YOU MOTHER****ING DID IT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flashbacks of the pre-Lebron era. Wade to UD for a big 4th quarter J.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! :ud:

Not over yet!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too easy..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My heart....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh god, free throws....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're so going 1 for 2. They hit a 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Free throws asdklfasjdlfkjasdfadsfasdfadsf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12 missed free throws...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew it. ****ING knew it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, this team hates to make it easy for themselves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade ALWAYS goes 1 for 2 in that situation. Always.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If they hit a bucket, we have to shoot....then if we miss - they're going for the win :|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course that's the shot we leave wide open there. Absolutely boneheaded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, why did you gamble?

And there is the missed free throws biting us in the ass.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****ing knew it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I called this scenario. I ****ing called it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray Allen is the all time 3pt leader. U DONT LEAVE HIM OPEN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade doesnt gamble and the defense isnt out of position.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Wade's gamble hurt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got a bad feeling. A real bad feeling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He missed but I'm glad LeBron finally took that shot. Had a great look off the Wade pass on the initial shot though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

12 missed free throws does bite us in the ass


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws just killed us.

Gonna need a big OT. No Pierce for them will help...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Either I reverse jinx them or I curse them. I'm cool with either one. They had their chance but didn't hit their free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ just 6-19 from the field tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade missed the freebie and left Ray Ray open.

the goat is you :dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 missed free throws. unbelievable..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Again. Free throws.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Wade missed the freebie and left Ray Ray open.
> 
> the goat is you :dwade:


I honestly don't think we will ever win a championship until they fix their free throw shooting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why always free throws why


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im gutted with this free throw display. Just gutted.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright guys. Calling this one. We've seen this movie countless times. All of the blunders are in our head now. Offense isn't moving.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE AND1!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We lost at the charity stripe, how pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we're screwed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade with the andNONE dunk...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

COME ON!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are capitulating at the line. Embarassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG RONDO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD, huge


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There is no way we are going to win with this many mistakes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the foul!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dunno how we're gonna get this one guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus, How about a foul call on Rondo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big tip by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That counts as possession? LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ2UD!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hahahaha, Rondo pulled a Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo gets fouled on the other end and it doesnt get called. 1 for 1. Even now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pathetic they make a big deal out of that miss call and not the fact that James got mugged by Rondo just before that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My stomach is ****ed from this game. Thanks alot, Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He made the free throw2. ****ing FINALLY!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade with another andNONE!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How is this happening


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron looks exhausted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 ****ing minute boys. D UP!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wade with another andNONE!


Reverse jinx finally worked :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's only take 15 shots? Weird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THE CLOSER :dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:yesyesyes:

Still got to close it out, but looks like we dodged a bullet. Boston can't play much better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get all your outside shots out of your system, Rondo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo you asshole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG, that almost rolled out..


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

This was Boston's best shot and they still couldn't do it. This has to kill any hopes they had.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF man. WTF.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can Rondo kindly GTFO? He's been ON FIRE tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 115-111

Stole this one. 16 missed free throws is unacceptable.

So many players stepped up tonight. Battier, Mario, UD. Then Wade had some huge baskets in the OT.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shane Battier and Mario Chalmers for Player of the Game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

exhale


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Role players get the game ball. UD was HUGE. Mario HUGE. Battier with that HUGE three at the end of the 4th.

Wade = the closer. 

LBJ = the king.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Shane Battier and Mario Chalmers for Player of the Game.


Dont forget UD. Game turned when he came in the 3rd quarter. 13 and 11 on the night with huge J's in the 4th and OT.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm, the haters are already talking about the Spurs. I think I'll stick with the Celtics.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't believe JVG was going on about that "kick" by Wade. He barely extended. It was natural motion.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

@WSzczerbiak KG is another one who lacks the #clutchgene always has!

SHOTS FIRED :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How funny that UD and Battier hit the Gary Payton shots after their awful seasons.



> @BFeldmanCBS: At one point in first half Celtics were +10 in rebounding. Heat finished with a 48-33 edge on the boards.


Wasn't that the same or similar to game 1?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> @WSzczerbiak KG is another one who lacks the #clutchgene always has!
> 
> SHOTS FIRED :laugh:


Is he being serious or sarcastic?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> How funny that UD and Battier hit the Gary Payton shots after their awful seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that the same or similar to game 1?


I'm so glad you said that because when he hit that shot my first thought was that was on of the biggest playoff shots in Heat history alongside Payton.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo is definitely the starting PG on the Heat killer team. We just have no idea how to defend him.

But can he hit that many J's again?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup 48-33 in game 1 too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now everyone's going to harp on that Rondo foul, as if its the only *potentially* missed call in the game. Looks like Rondo was hit after he released the ball, which is almost never called.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rebounding was 42-42 according to Yahoo box score


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Now everyone's going to harp on that Rondo foul, as if its the only *potentially* missed call in the game. Looks like Rondo was hit after he released the ball, which is almost never called.


I would dare them to analyze that "jump ball" that happened just before. Rondo mugged LeBron and he never even had possession at any point for there to be a jump ball.

LeBron and Wade need to be better though. People are finally going to realize that the supporting cast is not that bad. These two need to play better and they better learn how to shoot free throws this summer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Doc Rivers is crying about officiating now. What a joke. Press conference link in case anybody needs it http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They said they wanted to get more physical with Wade and Lebron after game 1 right? Well, that means more fouls :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently whoever tweeted that rebound stat was looking at G1 boxscore. It was even at 42.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16 missed free throws. Still cant get over that, even though we won.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Heat need to hire a free throw specialist coach. I don't want a NOAH machine or Keith Askins (I love you Keith). I want a ****ing Mark Price level 90+% shooter who knows how to teach. I want Wade to ditch that stupid free throw motion. LeBron needs to get his damn elbow in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. That's nowhere near acceptable. Could've made this so much easier. Doc can whine all he wants about foul calls, but its not why they lost in the end.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> Apparently whoever tweeted that rebound stat was looking at G1 boxscore. It was even at 42.


Was about to say. The Celtics had 37 boards midway through the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat need to Office Space-style hypnotize Rio so he thinks every game is a playoff game. Love how he plays in the postseason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - those free throws were like a team of Shaq's. Pitiful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whooooaaa...Dwyane admitted he ****ed up on that Allen 3. That's not common. 

6 straight home wins against Boston in the playoffs. Probably gonna need 7.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wario hit the mushroom tonight and turned into super mario...kinda


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Bipolar Heat strike again. Really, just making things more difficult than necessary. How in the world did we win this? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade:

Remember Dwyane's first few years in the league when we constantly heard about how KG took him under his wing his rookie year and developed a close friendship/mentorship? That appears to be over.






This was probably the start of the fissure.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I was at that game. Amazing dunk. Garnett was clearly the aggressor walking over to Wade while he was still on the floor. Obviously those intimidation tactics didnt work. Wade stared right at him and dismissed him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its what I would've preferred LeBron did to Garnett in game 1. It was awesome seeing LeBron laugh at KG while KG looked like he was wishing he could do anything about it, but I would've loved to see him just turn and stare into his eyes after handing the ref the ball.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^^while were at it, anyone catch Haslems reaction after wade hit that and1? He looks like Neo from the Matrix when hes about to take off flying. :laugh: just one more awkward moment like Turiafs Super Saiyan reaction in game 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Didnt see it. Now do want to see a gif :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

At 0:23.... :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOBxCdbhOj0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*That Was Mario Chalmers, Everyone*



> Mario Chalmers is, perhaps, one of the most unaware starters in the NBA. It’s how he can consistently be in the completely wrong place on both ends of the court, get harangued by LeBron James and Dwyane Wade, and still claim to be one of the top 10 point guards in the league. There is a veil that shields Chalmers’ enormous ego from harm, and while he’s far from perfect, his belief has kept him afloat on a team as top-heavy as the Heat.
> 
> The words “quickness” and “confidence” are tattooed on Mario Chalmers’ wrist. In Game 2 of the Eastern Conference Finals, we all caught a glimpse as to why. Within the first five minutes, Chalmers started the game with three snap decisions, resulting in dunks from James and Ronny Turiaf, and a corner 3 from Shane Battier. With James and Wade combining for a paltry 4-of-15 from the floor (though James made up for it shooting 7-8 from the free throw line) in the first half, Chalmers took initiative, scoring 14 points and handing out four assists. Beyond shooting 60 percent from 3 in the first half, Chalmers was slipping into the paint for layup attempts and exploiting the gaps in the Celtics defense which had moved further out.
> 
> James’ vacation at the free throw line and Wade’s remarkable offensive explosion in the second half took away some of Chalmers’ luster, but his insistent attack on the Celtics defense was a huge reason for the Heat victory. What Chalmers lacks in sense, he makes up for in conviction. We don’t always see this Mario Chalmers, and I’m sure he’s aware of that. There’s unquestionably a disconnect in his self-perception and what we end up seeing in games. It must be nice for him to see the two align in a meaningful way. It’s blissful living in your own world. It’s even better when you get to share a bit of your world with everyone else.


Funny reading a spot-on analysis like this from a non-local source.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bill Simmons is having an epic meltdown on twitter. He's crying about conspiracies, bringing up LeBron's foul averages, and even talking about 2006.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Watching Garnett trying to indimidate the Heat is hilarious. Both lebron and wade find it humorous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Bill Simmons is having an epic meltdown on twitter. He's crying about conspiracies, bringing up LeBron's foul averages, and even talking about 2006.


He's the biggest homer ever. He's great when he talks about sports not relating to his Boston teams.

It was hilarious when he was on LeBatard on Tuesday, after saying before the playoffs that the champ this season would have an asterisk (since it looked like Miami was the heavy favorite), and said that after watching the Spurs play, he doesnt think that anymore :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^And he even admitted believing that if Miami won its an asterisk season but not if SA won.

He's on Le Batard right now. So funny hearing not just Boston fans but national media whine about one foul call all day when you all sat here with me all season and watched us lose games on bad calls and no-calls. The Rondo play wasn't even as definitive for the outcome of the game as they're making it out to be.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's not just the big cry over a missed foul. People are completely missing the fact Rondo pulled a Wade and cried to the officials rather than getting back on D. As such, the defense was exposed, Haslem got a dunk, and the game was practically on ice.

Blame the refs all you want, but that was Rondo's mistake for not getting back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard people use the 5-on-4 as a reason the "no-call" is more egregious, while some in the same breath acknowledge Rondo trying to milk it under the hoop. He clearly wasn't hit nearly hard enough to cause any degree of pain. Hanging back to show how badly you were hurt won't get you a call.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Truth is, ref missed fouls both ways, wade and bron should of had many calls last night going to the hoop that they didn't.


----------

